# The Contraption



## LeChatNoir (Oct 7, 2007)

First off, for those who may not have seen my introductory post in the Welcome, thread, 

Hello!!

After my brief intro in that thread, Mel, aka lugnut, asked that I post some pics and a brief history of the project that has lead me to this forum.  Ill try to keep it brief but interesting, but be warned Im known for long posts sometimes.



The short version:

I want to make a steam engine to power a vehicle that I've created, and hope to increase my knowledge of steam power, in part, by hanging out around here.




The longer version:

In December 2006 I decided to undertake a project for an event Ive been participating in for some years now, known as the Burning Man arts festival.  This event is held in the very flat, very hard packed dry lake bed of the Black Rock Desert in Nevada.  My project, known as The Contraption, was made specifically for this event and constructed of  junked farm implements that had been laying around my place for many years.

My goal was to create a vehicle that never was, and to make it appear as if it were some relic from 100 years past, discovered in a barn and brought back to life.  It is comprised primarily of three implements: a horse drawn disc harrow, a horse drawn tobacco setter, and a tractor pulled ground powered hay rake, or windrow maker.  All other parts were either created or compiled from various pieces, forgings, and weldments.

Its human powered via the reciprocation of a pump mechanism which charges a flywheel.  Power is sent to the rear wheels via a lever which engages a dual v-belt final drive.  The entire unit moves at a whopping 2.2 mph and was very effective in engaging people, getting them to interact with each other and the machine (one of the main premises of the event is interaction and participation no spectators).

While the human powered aspect of The Contraption was great fun, its natural progression is to become motorized.  Though Ive toyed with the idea of an antique hit-n-miss engine, Im leaning towards steam, since there is already a large contingent of steam machines and art projects that appear at the event.  These things really capture my heart, so to name a few of the larger ones, Kinetic Steam Works brings a Case Traction Engine, theres The Steam Punk Treehouse, and alsoNeverwas Haul, a self motivating steam powered Victorian house.  

So it looks like thats the direction Ill be going.

Im hoping to both learn from this forum and contribute as well.  My skill set is such that I feel able to machine my own engine without issue and so thats my ultimate goal.

Thanks for taking the time to read all this, and please forgive me if I've overloaded you.  Following are some pics and a short description for each.  Please do comment as Id love to hear others ideas on what type of engine, what look and feel, anything you have to add, I'm open to it.  

Until then, I'm going to be exploring the forum.

Thanks again for the warm welcome,

LCN

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`

The Contraption, ready for loading and departure:








The 24" diameter flywheel in the shop, just completed:







A shot of the brakes and linkages:







In the pilot's seat (note the gears at the bottom of the tiller):






And finally an eerie shot taken during an intense dust storm in the Black Rock Desert, at around 2:00 pm on a sunny day.  60mph winds at times during this particular storm.


----------



## compound driver (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats one heck of a creation! I like the flywheel very interesting way to make it up.

If your looking to steam think seriously about a flash steam plant and maybe one of the larger Stuart Turner verticle engines. I have a feeling one would look a treat on your creation. Flash steam would allow you to burn oil or diesel and still get the effect your looking for. 

Brilliant contraption! I think i want one for the road lol

Cheers Kevin


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 7, 2007)

Wonderful stuff, I particularly like the flywheel, totally lateral thinking.
It looks like how my car is now.
By the way, those splits in the front of the seat could easily make your eyes water.

John


----------



## rake60 (Oct 7, 2007)

Amazing Work!

Rick


----------



## LeChatNoir (Oct 7, 2007)

Bogstandard said:
			
		

> By the way, those splits in the front of the seat could easily make your eyes water.



Heh heh... indeed.  If you look carefully at the first pic, you may note that the seat in that photo is not the one in the "looking down" pic.  My fiance's father has taken quite a shine to this project and so donated a "new" tractor seat to the cause.  And bless his heart for it.



			
				compound driver said:
			
		

> If your looking to steam think seriously about a flash steam plant and maybe one of the larger Stuart Turner verticle engines. I have a feeling one would look a treat on your creation.



Yes... the main thing about adding an engine is that I want to keep with the "theme".  My idea is that this machine was marketed to the cost conscious farmer sometime around 1880.  Then the kids grew up or just plain got tired of pumping the thing an so a engine "upgrade" was purchased and added on at some point.

I've got to give careful consideration to how it mounts and where.

It should be noted also, that the tall "smokestack" is actually a propane powered flame puffer.  With all those steam puffing machines running around out there, dang it... The Contraption can puff too... but we can puff FIRE!!  It was timed to the rear wheels, so the faster you go, the faster it puffed.  This could either be incorporated into the real steam exhaust or disconnected from the wheels and turned into an "on-demand" operator actuated fire effect.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 7, 2007)

neat. the steam punk concept is interesting a little retro history, a little art a bit of recycling. 
Tin


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 7, 2007)

LCN, welcome.

A true time machine.


----------



## LeChatNoir (Oct 7, 2007)

> If your looking to steam think seriously about a flash steam plant...



Regarding boilers, heres what Ive learned so far:

Monotube boilers are better since theyre a bit easier to build and safer.  Im not familiar with a flash steam boiler.  Can you elaborate or point me in a direction?  Ill Google it too.  I had hoped to run the thing on either propane or waste veg oil (even better) so that would be nice.

Regarding engine size, I know that horsepower is not a fair way to measure steam engines due to full torque at low rpms.  Still, its where Im starting from so at least some caparison may be drawn.  We had four people pumping The Contraption and it performed very well.  The motion of the pump wore you out before the effort to pump it did.

Ive understood that a human can generate 0.3 hp under ideal conditions.  Assuming the best, that means with 1.2hp we were moving ourselves, two passengers, a pilot, and the machine without any problems.  If I were looking to a Gas engine, Id think a 1.5-2.0 hp would suffice, especially due to gear advantage of stepping the higher engine rpms down to match the current gearing (50 rpm at the pump =  220rpm at the flywheel = 2.2mph at the wheels).  We dont need to go more than 10 mph tops.


As to steam engine size?  Im not sure.

So this is where Im coming from, just for a better understanding.


----------



## LeChatNoir (Oct 7, 2007)

_*AHA!!! *_


So Monotube Boiler and Flash Steam Boiler are synonymous!


----------



## compound driver (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi
flash steam is very safe if you get past the hot bits. If it does go bang it only goes pop. The worst your going to get is small bore tube worth of hot steam and water as opposed to several gallons of high temp water flashing to scalding steam.
The other advantage is it comes to working pressure very fast almost in a few minutes.
Most all of the steam cars used it including the Stanley steamer and that would have been from around the era your looking at.
All you need is a long length of stainles steel tube and some enthusiasm for bbednding nice spirals.

Cheers kevin


----------



## LeChatNoir (Oct 8, 2007)

I like the idea of using stainless tubing rather than copper, since it seems even safer as far as bearing the temps..  It might increase steam up time a bit (lower thermal conductivity), but I don't see that as a huge issue either.

So if in a Flash Steam boiler, the water must be continuously feed into the boiler with slight pressure... How is this normally accomplished?  Mechanical fuel pump?  

Could a hand pumped pressure vessel be used?

I'd love to find an junk steam carpet cleaner boiler to at least look at... Hmmm _(mental note to self... begin to scrounge for parts)_


By the way, I should say here that I've a friend about an hour form me who's a boiler engineer.  He's offered to get together with me in the near future to have a part in it, but educating myself now seems better than just waiting to inundate him with questions later.

Thanks again,

LCN


----------



## LeChatNoir (Oct 8, 2007)

That's about the size I was thinking, at least as best I can tell.  The one in the photo appears to be a two cylinder V.  On a side note, I've seen a fellow who used old compressor pump as steam engine.  Seemed to work well and be an accessible form of steam power for folks without the means to machine one out.  It just so happens that I know where there's a two cylinder V-type compressor pump laying around.  But this seems almost like cutting a corner.

I've always been interested in helping others see that any project they set their mind to is within reach, and using such available parts could help foster that, I think.  But, I'm really leaning towards something with a bit more.. um..  shall we say, "Mechanical Music"?


By the way, I was looking through those pics you posted the other day, too.  I love the giant power plant on the trailer.

Ok... back to work for me.


----------



## Cedge (Oct 8, 2007)

LCN
I'm absolutely enthralled with the Contraption...LOL.  Once flash steam is produced the natural heat enduced flow comes into play and acts as it's own pump. Steam flushes form the lines and more water flows in.  the simplest version is a pop pop boat engine where water flashes to steam and exits via one port while sucking n a new load of water on the other port. A gravity fed reservoir eases the interval problems.

Leno has a steam car called a Doble that was of such high efficiency that you can drive off right after you ignite the boiler. I understand he is the rather proud holder of the record for being stopped for speeding in a steam powered auto. They say the cop was totally blown away that he was writing up a steamer for doing close to  100 mph.

You might check in with   *Techantiques*. Charlie usually has some nice real world steam engines and the odd boiler for sale.


----------



## LeChatNoir (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the links and info, Cedge.

I ran across the Doble online today, actually, and have been reading up on it.  that type of boiler seems very much like what I need.  I also found some plans for a nice looking monotube boiler here (bottom of the page) but am waiting a bit before ordering them.  Though I probably will in the end, since anything tucked in the book shelves is just more empowering.

I'm glad you're enjoying that old rusty thing.  If, at the end of the day, I have made somebody grin, then I guess  I've done ok.

Heh Heh...

LCN


----------



## compound driver (Oct 9, 2007)

HI
You will want a feed water pump its not good just working on the steam drawing water you can end up with dry tunes and thats a goodnight for teh boiler.
Nothing elaborate just a plunger pump with a couple of clack valves.

In a car id certainly go with flash steam wouldnt even consider a normal boiler too much fuss.
fule wise old chip oil or diesel would work fine. I looked at one that burnt new cooking oil the smell was ok but the used oil gives you a hunger for fish n chips.

The difference between copper and stainless steel on the tube for thermal conductivity is so small in thin wall tube its not worth the worry. I doubt you would see the time diference between lighting the candle and trundeling off.

We have built a couple of small flash steam mostly for high speed hydroplane model racing boats. Back in the 50's it was all the rage.

Cheers Kevin


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 10, 2007)

Will this do any good?

http://books.google.com/books?id=Ll...q5pBj&sig=Ftk1MTk_qz5JJvXCTPCj2AW01nY#PPP1,M1


----------



## LeChatNoir (Oct 11, 2007)

I think that will indeed help.  Just for inspirational value alone, its a gold mine!

Thank you!


----------



## LeChatNoir (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok, Ive a question

It makes good sense to me that youd need some sort of pressure on the feed end, even if it had natural flow due to the heated water rising, since it would insure that it doesnt get a dry spot in the tube.  But heres what I cant understand and cant find anywhere on the web.  (But I'm going to poke around on Google books now that I've had that pointed out to me... MWHAAA HAA HAA...er.. I mean "Tee Hee Hee")

It seems to me that if you have steam at say 100psi, then it seems like youd have to have an infeed pressure matching to overcome the pressure at the far end of the boiler tube.  But if you had that before the boiler comes up to pressure, then youd just be squirting water out the other end.

I know theres a simple explanation for this that Im overlooking, but I just cant see it.  And living where I do, I dont exactly have anyone nearby to mentor under.  So Im tele-mentor-under-ing!  Or something like that...


----------



## wareagle (Oct 12, 2007)

LeChatNoir,

This thing is just cool!  I have been catching myself thinking about it and the craftsmanship that went into it.

Unfortunately, I am not of much help with the steam engine ideas, but I wish you the best of luck in your pursuit.  The guys here will most undoubtedly steer you in the right direction.


----------



## LeChatNoir (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks wareagle,

Though it nearly wore me out, I've certainly had a lot of fun putting it together.  And lots of other people got their hands into it as well.  There was a couple, a few years younger than myself, who wanted to help.  Not only was it their first time messing with large pieces of steel heated to a bright, glowing orange, but they got to do so while helping me fabricate the flywheel rim!!  It was terrific fun watching their eyes get opened to such a thing.


----------



## wareagle (Oct 13, 2007)

LeChatNoir, that is great stuff!  I really enjoy exposing the younger folks to the machining world.  I would bet 99.9% of people never think about the work that goes into the mold making that makes the bottle that their water comes in.  This is one of billions of examples.  They think it just majically appears on the shelf.

People like ourselves can see something like your "Contraption", and really appreciate it for the hard work and creativity that goes into it.  Others (non-machinists, mechanics, etc.) look at it and think it needs to be scrapped.  It is an insult to those who work so hard to create something because they just don't appreciate the dedication a craftsman puts into his/her work whether they are a machinist, painter, woodworker, welder, or any of the others that I don't have the time or room to list.

Great work, again!  Keep us up to date on your adventure with the steam project.  And best of luck!!


----------



## LeChatNoir (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello again and thanks to all who chimed in before. You really helped me a bunch and I appreciate it.

Ive been in full-bore research mode and havent checked in on the new forum location until now. So I figured it was time that I come in a give a quick post on the progress of the steam upgrade project.

So far Ive learned lots, lots about steam, with a lot still to learn. When I was here last, I think I was still leaning towards machining an entire engine from scratch even got some terrific plans from Ray Hasbrouck (for a more than fair price, I might add). However, after much thought and conversation about it, Ive decided to instead go with converting an old air compressor into a steam engine. 

There are a couple of reasons for this, but the primary one is that so far this vehicle has reused numerous old parts and often for purposes other than their original intention. So when this pump was gifted to me, it soon became clear that it would be most fitting to approach. I will eventually build a complete engine from the ground up, but for now that is on hold. And it should be noted that the Hasbrouck engine plans have been great reference material for this project which helped me learn a bunch. 

The change-over will involve machining new heads, rotary valves and eccentrics, but will leave the core of the compressor pump basically untouched and in its cruddy old stored in the back room of a shop for 30 years glory.

So hello again, and Ill check back in soon with photos.


----------



## Cedge (Feb 21, 2008)

LaChat
You just missed an excellent Ebay buy. There was a complete automotive twin cylinder engine that sold about a week or so ago and I don't think it fetched all the much in the way of bids. That thing was in nice shape and would have been pretty near perfect for the Contraption. 

I'd bet many of the new guys who missed seeing it, so I'm glad to see the thread float cak into view. Did you manage to make Burning Man with it? I'd wager that it was quite a hit, if you did.

Steve


----------



## LeChatNoir (Feb 22, 2008)

It did indeed make it to Burning Man in 2007. We covered Im estimating, here about 5 miles with it by the end of the event all under human power. Wed grab people out of the crowd and get them to help pump it. Then theyd get tired, and a few more would jump on. Tried to keep them cycling through

I struggled with the possibility of it not being human powered anymore, and everyone who had come across it really wanted me to NOT take that part off of it. But I eventually devised a way to keep the ability for power from human or steam. I was pretty happy about that as well, since I was really mourning the potential loss of that pump.

Man... I'd to at least love seeing that old car engine. I guess I should check ebay (and the ebay section here) more often. 

Well... for now I gotta get to the shop!!!


----------



## Don Huseman (Feb 22, 2008)

It needs a fly ball Governor, with 20 pound balls.


----------



## PolskiFran (Feb 22, 2008)

That is one great creation! I thought I would chime in with a few other power options.

Gas Power: One of our local museuems has arguably the first motor vehichle that traveled on the roads of the USA. This is only documented by the police citation for excessive noise. This vehichle is powered by a hit and miss type gasoline engine. But unlike the norm the frame of the engine is integral to the buggy and is made of wood.

Clockwork Powered: How about a "wind up" engine. There were clocks and wind up toys available in that "era". If you get the chance, take a look at some of the clockwork powered toys from the early 1900's. I have some made in Germany that have governor systems to control the output speed.

Frank


----------



## LeChatNoir (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow a wood framed engine thats integral to the vehicle frame? Thats my kind of wonk!!

I toyed with different ideas for power sources initially, but decided upon a railcar-type pump with a flywheel battery. I thought of using a hit-n-miss engine as well, but opted for steam because well... I guess because gas was easier?

A big part of it was that an old compressor pump (in pristine shape) landed in my lap and an one-lunger internal combustion engine did not. Im a leave to fate kind of guy often.


----------

